# kde-base/plasma-workspace  error de compilación

## papu

hace un par de versiones que este paquete da error de compilación no logro saber que diablos pasa

de momento todo funciona bien con el que ya tengo , pero no se que leches ocurre con este paquete.

```
                                              

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/notifications/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_notifications.dir/notificationaction.o  

[ 46%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/notifications/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_notifications.dir/visualnotificationsadaptor.o                                                                                                         

[ 47%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/plasma_engine_nowplaying_automoc.o                                                                                                         

[ 47%] Built target plasma_engine_places                                                                              

[ 47%] Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_notifications.so                                          

[ 47%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/nowplayingengine.o   

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playercontrol.o             

[ 47%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playeractionjob.o    

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playercontainer.o    

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/player.o                                                                                                                   

[ 48%] Built target plasma_engine_notifications                                                                       

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/playerfactory.o                                                                                                            

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/dbuswatcher.o                                                                                                              

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_powermanagement.so                                               

[ 48%] [ 49%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/juk.o                                                                                                               

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/pollingwatcher.o                                                                                                                  

[ 49%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/mpris/mpris.o                                                                                                              

[ 49%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/mpris/mprisdbustypes.o                                                                                                     

[ 49%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/juk_interface.o      

[ 49%] Built target plasma_engine_powermanagement                                                                     

[ 50%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/mprisplayer.o        

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_nowplaying.so                                                    

[ 50%] Built target plasma_engine_nowplaying                                                                          

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                               

 * ERROR: kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4 failed:                                                                     

 *   Make failed!                                                                                                     

 *                                                                                                                    

 * Call stack:                                                                                                        

 *     ebuild.sh, line   55:  Called src_compile                                                                      

 *   environment, line 5041:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile                                                            

 *   environment, line 3495:  Called kde4-base_src_compile                                                            

 *   environment, line 3170:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile                                                          

 *   environment, line 1337:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'                                                 

 *   environment, line  726:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile                                                   

 *   environment, line 1710:  Called cmake-utils_src_make                                                             

 *   environment, line 1356:  Called die                                                                              

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                      

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                                                        

 *                                                                                                                    

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4',                          

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4'.                           

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/temp/build.log'.            

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/temp/environment'.     

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4'                                  

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/temp/build.log'

 *                                                                    

 * The following package has failed to build or install:              

 *                                                                    

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/temp/build.log'    

```

emerge --info :

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================                         

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Dec 2009 09:45:01 +0000                                                    

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                          

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                          

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                        

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                                  

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                           

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                            

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                            

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2                                                                         

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                              

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64                                                                       

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                             

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                           

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                           

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                        

ABI="amd64"                                                                                           

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                        

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                             

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"                                                                                 

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"                                                                                

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"                                                   

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"                                                                                             

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                  

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                                          

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"                                                                                                    

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                                       

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                          

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"                                                                                                      

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"                                                                                            

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"                                                                                                

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                      

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                                                     

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                           

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                     

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                         

CLEAN_DELAY="5"                                                                                                       

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                                       

COLORFGBG="15;0"                                                                                                      

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                            

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                      

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                                         

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                    

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-lhxjEIxh4E,guid=60456c9256833494ba81ab834b16420d"                   

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                                                   

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"                                                                                             

DISPLAY=":0"                                                                                                          

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                      

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"                                                                                          

EDITOR="/bin/nano"                                                                                                    

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                                         

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v --keep-going"                                                                                 

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"                                                                                             

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                              

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                                          

GDK_USE_XFT="1"                                                                                                       

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"                                                                                            

GS_LIB="/home/enric/.fonts"                                                                                           

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"                   

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"                                

HOME="/home/enric"                                                                                                    

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.2/info"                                                                                                        

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick"                                                                         

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"                                                                

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"                                                                                      

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                      

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                       

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"                                                                                               

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"                                                                                                 

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"                                                                                                

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"                                                                                               

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                                        

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.43"                                                                                          

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/2"                                                                                    

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"                                                                                                    

LANGUAGE=""                                                                                                           

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"                                   

LC_COLLATE="C"                                                                                                        

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                     

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                                             

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                                                

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                                            

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                                                  

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"                                                                                             

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"                                                                                                    

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"                                                                                                  

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"                                                                                                

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"                                                                                                

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                                                    

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"                                                                                               

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"                                                                    

LINGUAS="ca en es"                                                                                                    

LOGNAME="enric"                                                                                                       

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"                                   

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                                                                        

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"              

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"                                                                                             

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                                          

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                                                                        

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"                                         

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                                                                       

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"                                                                                                  

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                                                 

PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.2"      

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                        

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                                                      

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"                                                                             

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                                                

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                                              

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="error info"                                                                                     

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                                             

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                                             

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                                           

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog"                                                                                          

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                                                

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                                                  

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_NICENESS="0"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"                                                                             

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                              

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"                                                                                             

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                             

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                                                   

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                                           

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/voyageur"                                                                              

PROFILEHOME=""                                                                                                        

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"                                                                   

PWD="/home/enric"                                                                                                     

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/enric/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"                                       

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                            

ROOT="/"                                                                                                              

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.2"                                                            

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                                             

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"                                                                                                 

SESSION_MANAGER="local/egt:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2248,unix/egt:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2248"                                         

SGML_CATALOG_FILES="/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.2.cat"                                          

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                                                     

SHLVL="2"                                                                                                             

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"                                                                           

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"                                                                               

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"                                                                                                     

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                 

TERM="xterm"                                                                                                          

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvb dvd ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm git gpm hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 laptop matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntp ogg openal opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc sdl see4.1 session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca en es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU"

USER="enric"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

Ucpu="sse3 ssse3 see4.1"

Ugeneral="-doc bash-completion hal git openssh openssl dbus acpi apm  laptop ntp mysql rtc xulrunner java xml"

UimatgeTexte="mng png truetype jpeg svg pdf"

Ukde="-arts plasma kde kde4 qt3support qt4"

Umultimedia="alsa xv matroska x264 dvb ogg dvd vorbis ffmpeg quicktime solid theora xvmc v4l v4l2 mp3 aac phonon dts alsa pulseaudio openal a52 flac sdl xvid win32codecs"

Uxorg="X xinerama opengl"

VIDEO_CARDS=""

WINDOWID="54525984"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_THEME="gentoo"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

uses del paquete:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4 [4.3.3] USE="handbook python semantic-desktop%* xinerama (-aqua) -debug -google-gadgets (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -rss" 0 kB
```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> make: *** [all] Error 2 

 

pues eso, error 2, antes de eso habrá un error 1 que debe ser lo que peta porque en lo que pegas no veo nada.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   make: *** [all] Error 2  
> 
> pues eso, error 2, antes de eso habrá un error 1 que debe ser lo que peta porque en lo que pegas no veo nada.
> 
> saluetes

 

pues es que si pego todo el tema el post no sale bien , no se porque, sale la información cortada, como sino permitiera poner toda, 

deve ser algun error del foro, la pongo por partes:

```
Scanning dependencies of target plasma_engine_notifications                                                           

[ 43%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/keystate/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_keystate.dir/keyservice.o             

[ 43%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/network/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_network.dir/networkengine.o            

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_hotplug.so                                                       

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_keystate.so                                                      

[ 43%] Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_network.so                                                

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/notifications/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_notifications.dir/plasma_engine_notifications_automoc.o                                                                                                       

[ 43%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/notifications/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_notifications.dir/notificationsengine.o                                                                                                                

[ 43%] Built target plasma_engine_hotplug                                                                             

[ 43%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/notifications/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_notifications.dir/notificationservice.o                                                                                                                

[ 43%] [ 43%] Built target plasma_engine_network                                                                      

Building CXX object plasma/applets/systemtray/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_systemtray.dir/ui/compactlayout.o              

[ 44%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/notifications/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_notifications.dir/notificationaction.o                                                                                                                 

[ 44%] [ 44%] Building CXX object plasma/applets/systemtray/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_systemtray.dir/ui/taskarea.o     

Built target plasma_engine_keystate                                                                                   

[ 44%] Building CXX object plasma/applets/systemtray/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_systemtray.dir/ui/notificationwidget.o  

[ 44%] /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void SystemTray::Applet::timerEvent(QTimerEvent*)’:                                

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp:667: error: ‘XScreenSaverInfo’ was not declared in this scope                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp:667: error: ‘_mit_info’ was not declared in this scope                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp:668: error: ‘XScreenSaverAllocInfo’ was not declared in this scope                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp:669: error: ‘XScreenSaverQueryInfo’ was not declared in this scope                                                     

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/notifications/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_notifications.dir/visualnotificationsadaptor.o                                                                                                                

[ 44%] Building CXX object plasma/applets/systemtray/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_systemtray.dir/ui/jobtotalswidget.o     

[ 45%] Generating mprisplayer.cpp, mprisplayer.h                                                                      

[ 45%] Generating juk_interface.cpp, juk_interface.h                                                                  

[ 45%] Generating juk_interface.moc                                                                                   

make[2]: *** [plasma/applets/systemtray/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_systemtray.dir/ui/applet.o] Error 1                  

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                                                          

Scanning dependencies of target plasma_engine_powermanagement                                                         

Scanning dependencies of target plasma_engine_places                                                                  

make[1]: *** [plasma/applets/systemtray/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_systemtray.dir/all] Error 2                          

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                                                          

[ 45%] Generating mprisplayer.moc                                                                                     

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_notifications.so                                                 

[ 45%] [ 46%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/powermanagement/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_powermanagement.dir/powermanagementengine.o                                                                                                   

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/powermanagement/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_powermanagement.dir/plasma_engine_powermanagement_automoc.o                                                                                                 

[ 46%] [ 46%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/places/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_places.dir/plasma_engine_places_automoc.o                                                                                                              

Scanning dependencies of target plasma_engine_nowplaying                                                              

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/places/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_places.dir/placesengine.o                      

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_powermanagement.so                                               

[ 46%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/places/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_places.dir/placeservice.o               

[ 46%] Built target plasma_engine_notifications                                                                       

[ 46%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/places/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_places.dir/setupdevicejob.o             

[ 46%] Built target plasma_engine_powermanagement                                                                     

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_places.so                                                        

[ 47%] [ 47%] [ 47%] [ 47%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/plasma_engine_nowplaying_automoc.o                                                                                    

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playercontrol.o             

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/nowplayingengine.o          

[ 47%] Built target plasma_engine_places                                                                              

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playercontainer.o    

Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playeractionjob.o           

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/player.o                                                                                                                   

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/playerfactory.o                                                                                                            

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/dbuswatcher.o                                                                                                              

[ 48%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/pollingwatcher.o                                                                                                           

[ 49%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/juk.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/mpris/mpris.o                                                                                                              

[ 49%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/mpris/mprisdbustypes.o                                                                                                     

[ 49%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/juk_interface.o      

[ 50%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/mprisplayer.o        

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_nowplaying.so                                                    

[ 50%] Built target plasma_engine_nowplaying                                                                          

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                               

 * ERROR: kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4 failed:                                                                     

 *   Make failed!                                                                                                     

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   55:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5041:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3495:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3170:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1337:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  726:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1710:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1356:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4, Log file:

 
```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> [ 44%] /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void SystemTray::Applet::timerEvent(QTimerEvent*)’:                               
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp:667: error: ‘XScreenSaverInfo’ was not declared in this scope                                                         
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp:667: error: ‘_mit_info’ was not declared in this scope                                                                 
> ...

 

ese parece ser el problema, pero ni idea de lo que puedes estar pasando. 

Abre un bug en caso de que no haya uno abierto ya.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [ 44%] /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void SystemTray::Applet::timerEvent(QTimerEvent*)’:                               
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp:667: error: ‘XScreenSaverInfo’ was not declared in this scope                                                         
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/work/plasma-workspace-4.3.4/plasma/applets/systemtray/ui/applet.cpp:667: error: ‘_mit_info’ was not declared in this scope                                                                 
> ...

 

si eso haré aunque mi inglés escrito es fatal , jaja

saludos, adéu.

----------

